# Troutsqueezer's Shop



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 18, 2009)

I know you folks like to look at pictures of other people's shops and things, I certainly enjoy it so here are some from mine, including a picture of the very first shiny thing produced for my first little engine. 

I've learned from making films that you should always set the scene in the first shot so here is the outside of my shed. I built this about 22 years ago. I'm out in the country here. No neighbors to bother. 
































I like Ryobi stuff, it's not too expensive and I've never had any trouble with any of the products. I have about every tool ever made for the 18V system they sell. 






This is where I do some welding, currently I'm working on my second rolling ball sculpture. I've got quite a ways to go. 
















I bought these smaller polishing wheels at the flea market this weekend for a buck apiece. I figure for that price it is worth checking them out to see if they will work. 






This is the frame for my first steam engine getting the two mounting holes drilled. I bought the small light at the flea market too, It's got 12 LED's and lights the work area very nicely. Works off three AAA's and doesn't weigh anything. One of the first things I made with my new mini mill are those two vise blocks on the sides. I learned right off I'd rather stick to machining aluminum and brass as much as possible. 






These are the first parts I've made so far for my small Elmer's engine. Still a ways to go. The round piece in the foreground will be the base. I polished it prematurely because I wanted to try my hand at polishing. 






Hope you enjoyed the pics! 

Trout


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice Trout. I have the same mini-mill...I've been pretty happy with it but still learning its nuances. I also have the 'same' mini-lathe...just a different color. They're nice machines for small engines.

The shop looks complete except for one thing...swarf! Where's the swarf? :big:

Next time I move, a sink is going to be nearby. I'm in the basement and I'm getting tired of the trips.

Nice job on the polishing! That's another area I need to work at.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice shop,
I am a big Ryobi fan too.
I wish mine was that neat and layed out.
-B-


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice shop, Trout. It has the feel of a living room.

 I only have two Ryobi drills. Found them both on roads at different times. They must have fell off some guys trucks. The batteries had popped out of both of them and when I put them in the drills they both still worked.

If you would be so kind, would you show us a video of your rolling ball machine working when your done. I really like seeing things like that.

Kenny


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 18, 2009)

you quite possibly have the cleanist and best organised shop i have ever seen.


----------



## Artie (Oct 18, 2009)

yes yes yes ... clean.... too damn clean! ;D

Looks great mate... BUT ... a clean neat tidy shop is a sure sign of a sick mind.... (or so im told)...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 19, 2009)

>Where's the swarf?
Zee, in the close up where I am drilling the frame, you can see some between the ridges in the milling bed and on the gib screws. Dang, now how'd I miss that when I cleaned up? ???

Yes, I noticed earlier when I stumbled on your build threads that we had something in common as to equipment, a fact which pleased me.

Last year I added a section onto the rear of the shed to make more room for the machining equipment and that sink was at the top of the list. My wife loves it because I can wash my filthy hands, arms and face all the while splashing and dripping water all over the place and making as big of a mess as I want to. I also get cleaner as a result!

Second on the list was a skylight above the bench. Natural light is a wonderful thing.

>...video of your rolling ball machine...
Yep, I fully intend to. In the background of one of the pics is the first one I built. It's an ungainly thing but helped me learn some basics. I put that one on YouTube. The movie is a little too long but like you, I love to watch the rolling balls, it's a man thing. If you go to YouTube, search on Troutsqueezer it will pop up.

>a clean neat tidy shop is a sure sign of a sick mind
You'll get no argument from me. The fact that I polished up the foot/base before drilling the mounting holes should reveal something! I've also had to fight the urge to polish up the frame as soon as I milled the basic shape... oh:


----------



## ariz (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice shop you have there

but I watched your video on youtube and I was fascinated   

may you tell me something more about it? how did you bild it, did you have some projects or built it from scratch?
what material did you use? and how many time did it take to you?
(sorry for my english)


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 19, 2009)

Great shop. Too tidy for me! You'll see what I mean when I post pics of my shop. Have to tidy up first but not too much. I also have the same X2 mill and a similar lathe - I have a C3 - I don't know what model yours is. 
Nice to see different areas for the different processes and the tools required for each machine stored handy to each machine. Very well done and yes please to the vid of the new ball run.
Cheers,


----------



## Kermit (Oct 19, 2009)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> I've also had to fight the urge to polish up the frame as soon as I milled the basic shape...



So, I'm NOT the only one that does that.


 8)


----------



## kvom (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice shop! But you screen name seems a little "wierd"  ;D Do you eat them after you squeeze? ??? ;D


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 19, 2009)

>may you tell me something more about it?

I was watching the movie "Fracture" with Anthony Hopkins and the character in the movie built some fabulous rolling ball sculptures. That inspired me. 

>how did you build it, did you have some projects or build it from scratch? what material did you use and how much time did it take you?

I drew up a general plan and started from the top and worked my way down. When the plans hit reality they went straight out the window and from there I just winged it, testing each piece as I went. It's all built from junk around the shed. The rails are 1/8th in. mild steel I bought from the local metal supplier. There are lots of rolling balls sculptures on YouTube that give plenty of ideas. That one took about 3 months one or two hours per evening in between American Idol, Survivor and other mind-numbing TV shows. :big:

This new sculpture (RBS) has taken me 6 months so far but it has been affected by the setting up of my new machining equip and getting started with the whole model engine thing. I'm still working on it however. 

>I'm NOT the only one that does that.

That's good to hear! I admit I have some mild obsessive compulsive tendencies sometimes. I will say though that one of the things that attracts me to model engines is the aesthetics. To me , a nicely machined and polished piece of metal is a thing of beauty, a fine work of art. Wood too.

 >But your screen name seems a little "weird"

"Squeeze and Release", that's my motto. No, wait a minute...."Catch and Release", ya, that's it! *beer*

Thanks for all the nice comments. 

-TS


----------

